# Name this fly (please!)



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can you take a live photo?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

………………………………


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

…………………..


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

1/8th inch is pretty small. Looks bigger, confirm that estimate.
Put out several different baits to try to find what it likes.
Try one of the sticky fly traps that pull down from an tie point up high. They are not the greatest to look at but you mentioned they like the ceiling.

Do they go for the closed window glass in the evening?

I have had some of the variety that circle and circle but never seem to land. I found that a vacuum wand can catch them, slurp. Very satisfying. 

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cluster flies are about 1/3rd inch +. You said 1/8th in. 
Doesn't appear to be a phorid fly with a humpback. Maybe a drain fly? Do you have a photo straight down?


----------



## siddyi (Jul 29, 2019)

I've started running around with the yellow sticky papers and slapping them out of the air - EXTREMELY satisfying.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Vacuum cleaner wand ! Suck those puppies right out of the air !  And then get the pleasure of stomping the vacs filter bag before tossing it, to be sure they are all daid.


----------



## deamer1 (Oct 17, 2018)

One time we left a camper door open a bit. Upon our return we had many many flies in the camper. I caught every one of them with a couple container almost filled with water and dish washing soap. Mix it in a container you can shake up and make lots of suds. Then put it in a container with a wide opening in the top. (I used a large soft drink cup) The flies landed on the ceiling, but to fly they have to drop down first prior to getting airborne. Move the container toward them from underneath and PLOP! Right into the soap suds, and they can't get out. works pretty slick. Good luck to you and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I tried giving them names but they are hard to tell apart, so I call them all Dick:devil3:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

When the occasional fly gets in our home, our black hairy fly swatter takes care of it. I have seen her jump 4 ft. up on a wall to rake a fly down. Then, she torments it to death slowly with her "paw on/paw off of it" cat style execution.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Fred, I name him Fred.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

deamer1 said:


> One time we left a camper door open a bit. Upon our return we had many many flies in the camper. I caught every one of them with a couple container almost filled with water and dish washing soap. Mix it in a container you can shake up and make lots of suds. Then put it in a container with a wide opening in the top. (I used a large soft drink cup) The flies landed on the ceiling, but to fly they have to drop down first prior to getting airborne. Move the container toward them from underneath and PLOP! Right into the soap suds, and they can't get out. works pretty slick. Good luck to you and enjoy your weekend!


How about a picture?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@siddyi, welcome!

Where are you located? That might aid in Fly ID. I've never seen one like that before, but I'm not the Chronicler of Flies, either . . . . .


----------

